# fish pics



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

lets see some fish pics from this year guys

thanks chris


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Where are yours? 

My sons first fish.









and heres his second.









My first outing for puppy drum thanks to AL 

Hooked in the gills.


















First and only time pin riggin off a pier was this summer also.

No fish, just this guy.









I think Ive come along way in less than a year and I have all the wonderful, helpful people on P&S to thank for it. Hope you all have a better season than the past nomatter how good ya did 

Jason


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

King from the pier back in September.










Overslot red from the pier on #10 test.










Last king of the year, Thanksgiving Day.










Spanish slaughter. Each of those boards are 12" wide so most of those fish are 24" or better. Biggest fish was in the 5 lb range.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

First reds of the year Back Bay












Striper 20" Lesner









Hope these post haven't had much luck in uploading pics :redface:

Jerry


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Feesh*


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Bench full of Taylor Blues

[URL="







[/URL]

Bucket of Flatties, Blues and Whiting










And a nice haul of Cherokee Tribal Water Rainbows









I had a pretty good year from Coast to Mountain:fishing:


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Wasn't able to catch any nice salt water fish. But since I moved here I slayed so nice lm bass!!!!!<a href="http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/?action=view&current=myfishandhslloween001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/myfishandhslloween001.jpg" border="0" alt="First day fishing in Georgia"></a>
<a href="http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/?action=view&current=myfishandhslloween005-Copy.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/myfishandhslloween005-Copy.jpg" border="0" alt="The monster on 4 lb test"></a>
<a href="http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/?action=view&current=myfishandhslloween005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/myoutdoorworld30439/myfishandhslloween005.jpg" border="0" alt="MY 2009 bass"></a>
Will have salt water fish next year!!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

^^ hog from avalon, last fish of the season there to my knowlege, ALONE on the pier..had to call a friend who was at home in bed to come net it as soon as i hooked up..no net on pier, not another sole fishing...no tape..over 50 inches fork, had 50 marked on my rod


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

^ 3 fish day..last ones a bit dark


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

^ 48 inch fl fatty ..first fish of season for me










^ one of 3 for me that day outta ten..or should a say 2.33333333..had some "help" with the last one..but was my hook in his mouth..lol


















^ top one unmeasured, bottom a McFatty 48" fl...throwin 12 ounce tongues,huge swells, sore shoulders, only two fish of the night...same night of infamous tater beast drum, different location...yea yea haha tater you win


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

My sons first keeper pup


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I love these kind of threads. This is my biggest snook caught from shore this past year. A nice big, fat 35 incher from Redfish Pass on Captiva Island.










A little cheating, but this is my best personal boat fish this year. Not my biggest, but my best species lifetime size. A big fat American red snapper.


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

Heres mine. The first one is my brothers first drum at 25in.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/picture.php?albumid=301&pictureid=1256

16in. grey trout
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/picture.php?albumid=301&pictureid=1255

17in. flounder


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

sea bass










my biggest redfish










my biggest sheepshead 11.5lb.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## j c (Oct 15, 2009)

great pics!



this year I managed to land my second best shark from the surf... fat little bull shark just shy of 6'



put my boy on a nice rainbow up in the mountains



and his first "big boy" fish... 37" Jack down on PINS



and my girlfriend got her first shark, 5'7" tipper...



damn good year and looking forward to the next

jc


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, I've been waiting for one of these threads to come around, I finally learned how to catch fish .








First ever keeper flounder, 22 inches (I make it look small).








First ever puppy from a pier, second one ever if you count snagging one from a boat. When it first flopped up to the surface I could just barely see him in the light, ended up having to holler at some poor guy who was standing duty at the foot of the pier to get my net. By the time I had measured and released it (17.5, part of me died a little that day), my dad had come back from the bathroom, poor guy thought I was jumping up and down while hooting and hollering because I was excited to see him back...
Great memories this year. Wasn't the most productive ever, but I learned\utilized a LOT of things. Looking forward to the up coming years.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My photos for this yr are incomplete without this pic of Tater's monster.. 










Here's another one...










And another...










Even this little guy..









Youngen had a heck of a season,with 6 over 40" forklength on the pier...


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

My little fishers.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

5 1/2 ft cow nosed ray. Caught at Myrtle Beach


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Me fighting the above ray. Had a group of witnesses. lol


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

21 in small mouth bass from Holston River


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Sheephead from ormond fla


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

a few random bass from east tn


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

east tn stripers


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

myrtle beach red


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*my 20 in speck*










jerry


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## deermaster (Feb 27, 2009)

My saltwater kayak PB: 45", caught at Kiptopeke, Va, live eels








Freshwater PB I have a pic of: 21" LMB, small spinnerbait on 6lb test


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Two personal best this year










30 1/2" over 9lbs










27" 13.6lbs


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pic reports fella's ai just want to take the time to thank everyone for showing off their fish for 2009!!!!:beer::beer:toast to a 2010 best year for fishing for all. cheerssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

This one before everyone go's off, was in the bahamas


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Two personal best this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude u are one bad mofo


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

NTKG said:


> dude u are one bad mofo


I agree. nice fish anthony.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

*feeshes*


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

*45.5in 30.8lb*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

storrs dont forget this one


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

kyoung490 said:


> I agree. nice fish anthony.



yup.. thems are hogs


----------

